# Backing Up Zappacosta Tonight



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

My Band is playing a Cancer fundraiser gig at the Royal York Hotel tonight and part of the gig evolves backing up Alfie Zappacosta on a couple of tracks.

We rehearsed last night with Alfie for the first time. DANG can that guy sing. Within a couple of minutes of arriving he was just belting out the vocals. I always liked this guys bands, writing and singing but, when he is 10 feet away from you doing his thing, the vibe is quite tangible. I was impressed. 

This means I can check one more thing off the to do list BION! (play with Alfie Zappacosta).:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's been years since I've heard of him.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Saw Alfie open for Chicago at Regina Centre of the Arts about 12 years ago. Just him, a mike and his guitar and he absolutely electrified the place. Great singer, songwriter and performer - impressed the heck out of the wife and I.
Break a leg! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Gig was good. Alfie was great. Rich people like to have fun too apparently.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

So Larry......
Give us the goods, what gear did you support the man with.



Long time no talk doctor !!!!

Cheers
Petey


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Congrats Zap is a legend!


----------

